# Resemblance?



## debodun (Jun 24, 2018)

These two people are related by blood. Do you see any resemblance?


----------



## terry123 (Jun 24, 2018)

I do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2018)

It looks like the same person to me, maybe twins?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm  with  SeaBreeze.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2018)

Yes, they do.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2018)

I do see a resemblance, but not twins.


----------



## Lara (Jun 24, 2018)

Yes I do. Why do you ask? Do you know them?


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2018)

Lara said:


> Yes I do. Why do you ask?



It's so creepy to me that I look so much like my maternal grandmother. She is in the left photo taken on her 25th wedding anniversary. The right photo is me from my college ID tag.


----------



## Lara (Jun 24, 2018)

You're right Deb. I agree that the resemblance is spot on.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2018)

It shouldn't feel creepy Deb, that's what family is all about.  Many of us resemble our parents or grandparents.


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2018)

This is a photo of my mom when she was in her 20s. Not so much alike - maybe.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 24, 2018)

You definitely "take after" your Grandma!


----------



## twinkles (Jun 25, 2018)

they say that at least one grand child will look like the grandparents---my youngest sons boy looks just like his grandfather


----------



## AprilSun (Jun 25, 2018)

They look like the same picture to me except one is black and white and the other is color.


----------



## Linda (Jun 25, 2018)

You took after your granny.  One of Jackie Kennedy's granddaughters (Rose) looks a lot like she did.  I don't look at all like my mom.  I look like my dad and one of his sisters.  My mom was slim and with dark hair, wish I looked like she did.


----------



## Leonie (Jun 25, 2018)

Wow, the resemblance between the photo of you and your granny seems almost uncanny but your facial expressions are similar and so is the hairstyle.  Your mother's photo has different hair and facial expression so it's not so easy to see the resemblance.


----------



## hearlady (Jun 29, 2018)

Yes you look alike!


----------

